# Wolterton Hall August 2011, Norfolk



## yellowbelly1981 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi everyone. This is my 1st report. I wasn't planning to have a report to put up quite so soon, but i have!! I was out with family walking around Walterton Hall estate. I was surprised to find outhouses that had seen better days, stables etc. I hope this is an ok effort for a 1st post. Will look forward to your feedback. 

Welcome sign 





St Mary's Church, Walterton. Unfortunately I couldn't get any closer 









Farmyard!









Any guesses? lol





Random or what. This was in the farmyard!!





Again, any guesses gratefully received!





Outhouse...





Old stables





Thought this was just another outhouse to be explored, but when i got closer, i heard this noise which i later found out was a huge turkey, needless to say i didn't hang around rofl!





Window...





Hidden stable...





Another hidden stable...





The obligatory PRIVATE sign 





Oooh let me in lol!





Interesting looking building...





Same building as above, on closer inspection through the windows were sign of life





Not quite sure how this fits in with a Manor House lol









Working clock tower





Guarding the Manor 





The Manor itself, which is currently undergoing conservation work. I couldn't get too close as there were loads of builders about.





Thanks for looking. 
Yellowbelly1981


----------



## johno23 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well done on your first report,you have got the bug now

Good pics and captions,its amazing just what you find and come across on explores.

An interesting looking place.

Welcome to DP by the way


----------



## yellowbelly1981 (Aug 11, 2011)

johno23 said:


> Well done on your first report,you have got the bug now
> 
> Good pics and captions,its amazing just what you find and come across on explores.
> 
> ...



Ta Dad. Not sure why my pics are small.


----------



## johno23 (Aug 12, 2011)

yellowbelly1981 said:


> Ta Dad. Not sure why my pics are small.



If you click on them they enlarge,no probs,will help you sort it for next report


----------



## bilbo (Aug 12, 2011)

Great pics. Looks like a good place to mooch about and there's a little bit of history about the place too

Well done on your first report


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 12, 2011)

You will soon get the hang of it all 

I enjoyed looking at your pics. I like the petrol pump & the clock is nice.

Welcome along to DP


----------



## yellowbelly1981 (Aug 12, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> You will soon get the hang of it all
> 
> I enjoyed looking at your pics. I like the petrol pump & the clock is nice.
> 
> Welcome along to DP




Thank you very much


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 12, 2011)

The grey box with the four plastic cable/tubing retainers is just a standard IP switch/instrument/equipment box.

Fuel pumps or the remains of associated pipework and tanks are very common on agricultural properties such as this. In the era when this would have been a well maintained and productive farm with a very large landholding, the fuel distribution network in the UK was much smaller in rural areas. The road tankers were smaller and delivery times longer, thus most of the larger farms had quite large underground tankage for petrol, derv and TVO fuels.


----------



## smiler (Aug 12, 2011)

johno23 said:


> If you click on them they enlarge,no probs,will help you sort it for next report


Hey, that works, much better views Thanks.
Good first post YB I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 12, 2011)

I really enjoyed that....well done. It's scary on a first report isn't it. That was very good. Thanku  I liked the tower picture and the petrol pump


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 13, 2011)

Some really nice and varied remains there. Love the church tower...it looks quite unusual.
Great first report, Yellow. Welcome to DP.


----------



## Drama Queen (Aug 13, 2011)

Good first report you have got some really good pictures you come across allsorts on explores welcome to Derelict Places


----------



## yellowbelly1981 (Aug 13, 2011)

Drama Queen said:


> Good first report you have got some really good pictures you come across allsorts on explores welcome to Derelict Places



Aaaw ta lila sis xx


----------

